
San Bernardino iPhone Password Changed While in US Government Possession - mattnewton
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2016/02/19/iphone-passcode-changed-government-possession/80632962/
======
mattnewton
Page 18, footnote 7 of the government brief seems to explain this better
[http://www.politico.com/f/?id=00000152-fae6-d7cd-
af53-fafe53...](http://www.politico.com/f/?id=00000152-fae6-d7cd-
af53-fafe53bb0002)

Edit- the title of this article is possibly misleading, it appears to be the
iCloud password (not phone passcode) that was reset, which rules out the
possibility of getting the phone to automatically back itself up while locked
in a known wifi network.

~~~
intopieces
This footnote says that the owner of the phone reset the password remotely
after the attack. The USA Today article says who reset the password is not
clears. What accounts for this contradiction?

~~~
mattnewton
The "owner" in that paragraph seems to be local San Beradino government

